# Exmark Electric version? Or something comparable?



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm new to lawn mowers and my landscaper friend uses Exmark and loves them. The only issue is my wife is pushing to go all electric and I don't see any electric models on their website at first glance. Anyone know if they make an electric model and if not, are there any brands out there that are electric and have similar quality build?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Are you looking for large like 30" walk behind or a zero turn?
I haven't seen a walk behind electric bigger than 22" and 16k ft of grass with just a 22" is going to be a chore. I like push mowing for the exercise, but I jave a 46" tractor for when I just need to get it done.

Cub Cadet
Ego
Ryobi 
are all making riders or zero turns
I don't think you will find a commercial grade electric just yet because those need to be able to run 10hours a day.
I drive an electric car and a 22" Toro electric is on my wishlist so not anti-electric at all just saying I don't think commercial grade mowers is something we will see soon.
If I were in the market for a tractor/zero turn for my 25k I would look at the residential grade electrics I mentioned above and I am sure there are more.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Are you looking for large like 30" walk behind or a zero turn?


I have about 17k sqft, and yea while I need the exercise, there are def times I want to cruise and cut. I'm open to either, but looking at around 48" deck size. Thanks for the helpful info, that makes sense about what the pros use vs just a home owner.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Revolution GrandStand® 48" (COMING SOON)



 Revolution Series 48" (COMING SOON)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Greenworks has some commercial mower options.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

Meangreen also makes some commercial battery mowers. Walk behinds, standers and Zero Turns. These are really more for landscape professionals and they cost more. Better build, longer run times than the residential mowers like Ego and Greenworks. (The Toro mentioned above is new to me. Looks great.)

Here is a commercial review of a ZT:

https://youtu.be/pTF5GDrdduc

Getting a big mower may seem to make sense with a larger yard. One thing that people don't think about is getting through gates, around children's play equipment, plants and hardscape. You may need to finish the job with a 21" trim mower anyway so end up not saving as much time as you thought.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I just looked up the meangreen I stand corrected. Guess living in WI has kept me from seeing how strong the demand is for electric everything elsewhere.

Downloaded the 2021 pricelist and MSRP on a 33" walk behind is $10k and change, over $20k for a stand on.
I have to think those only sell well in a few costal zip codes where folks who claim the oceans are rising fast buy beachfront mansions.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Greenworks are the same way - their 52" commercial zero turn is like $19k. You'd have to really love yourself some electric lawnmower.

https://www.greenworkscommercial.com/cz52r-82-volt-52-ride-on-zero-turn-mower


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> The Greenworks are the same way - their 52" commercial zero turn is like $19k. You'd have to really love yourself some electric lawnmower.
> 
> https://www.greenworkscommercial.com/cz52r-82-volt-52-ride-on-zero-turn-mower


Ha wow yea I'm in the 5-6k range here.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

everytuesday said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > The Greenworks are the same way - their 52" commercial zero turn is like $19k. You'd have to really love yourself some electric lawnmower.
> ...


The currently available ego zero turn is $5500 at Lowes.. claims 2 acres on a single charge. There's a new 52" coming this year as well, though I imagine it will be a few thousand more than the current 42" model.

https://low.es/33LDVjK


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Ryobi has a 54" riding zero turn for $5500 https://www.ryobitools.com/products/details/46396035745
and a 42" for $4200


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> I just looked up the meangreen I stand corrected. Guess living in WI has kept me from seeing how strong the demand is for electric everything elsewhere.
> 
> Downloaded the 2021 pricelist and MSRP on a 33" walk behind is $10k and change, over $20k for a stand on.
> I have to think those only sell well in a few costal zip codes where folks who claim the oceans are rising fast buy beachfront mansions.


Head over to Fox Valley Truck, they are carrying the Mean Grean line of mowers. The owner was talking to me about them last year. Like everything, getting them was delayed so by the time he was getting them in, it was way past mow season. He was pretty excited by them and said he couldn't believe all the calls he was getting on them already.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Calls aren't sales, even at a discount I have to think sales will be tough here.
Paying a 100% premium to virtue signal about econut status I see being huge in CA but not WI


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

atticus said:


> everytuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Interesting, seems like a lot of these only go down to 1.5 inch cut height, is that enough to get close to scalping my lawn? I have zoysia grass and I read some people like to scalp and others don't. I like mine on the shorter side in general to keep fungus out of it during the hot and wet days down here in Georgia.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Scalp height is is sort of relative - 1.5" is pretty low for the cutting plane width of a typical riding mower. Due to undulations in the lawn it will be more prone to getting in the dirt than a 21" walk behind rotary mower at a lower HOC. From there, the geometry of a reel mower cutting unit really lets you take scalp height to the next level.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

"Paying a 100% premium to virtue signal about eco-nut status I see being huge in CA but not WI"

Well yeah, there's that lol. I personally use an old school vintage 21" gas rotary mower for my 11k of grass and it's fine for me. I need the exercise and enjoy the mow. But I do think there is a definite market for commercial landscapers using battery mowers. Watch the video I posted about Greenmean. While I can't justify a $10,000 mower, I can imagine wanting to cut grass in the early morning but would never do that because the noise level of my gasser is just not neighborly.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

vancwa said:


> "Paying a 100% premium to virtue signal about eco-nut status I see being huge in CA but not WI"
> 
> Well yeah, there's that lol. I personally use an old school vintage 21" gas rotary mower for my 11k of grass and it's fine for me. I need the exercise and enjoy the mow. But I do think there is a definite market for commercial landscapers using battery mowers. Watch the video I posted about Greenmean. While I can't justify a $10,000 mower, I can imagine wanting to cut grass in the early morning but would never do that because the noise level of my gasser is just not neighborly.


I agree, the jury is still out for me on whether or not battery technology is there yet for something like a riding mower doing multiple acres at a time. I think it's getting there fast though. I was at a demo of the ego 42" and the noise level is pretty incredible. As far as lawn tools go though, I'm all in on some of the (relatively) newer battery powered units. I finally jumped into the ego multihead system and I also got their backpack blower and I have been pleased with the results. If I could convince my neighbor's lawn service to use battery powered tools I would be in a much better mood every Thursday morning, haha. Feels like they start earlier and earlier every week.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

BobLovesGrass said:


> I have to think those only sell well in a few costal zip codes where folks who claim the oceans are rising fast buy beachfront mansions.


It will be more than "a few coastal zip codes", more like an entire state. California passed a  bill on banning the sale of small off-road engines, to include lawn equipment, by 2024.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

With proper management batteries can last a good long time.
I am the third owner of a 2014 Tesla P85, original range was 265Miles, I bought at 65K in 2017 and a range of 256miles, these days at 113K it is still good for 242miles. Car has to cope with constant drain as the computers don't ever really shut off unless you deliberately shut it all the way down.
8 years and 113k with just 9% degradation I don't see as bad, and I am sure the whole industry has learned a lot since my car was built, so I would be optimistic about battery life on these higher end mowers.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Calls aren't sales, even at a discount I have to think sales will be tough here.
> Paying a 100% premium to virtue signal about econut status I see being huge in CA but not WI


I see the owner now and again, i'll ask him next time I see him. I know last time we were talking he said it was all commercial guys calling him so I assume they had a ballpark of what they were going to cost. he said they were waiting for them to get in, now maybe they go in and they checked them out and figured they weren't what they wanted. BUt he said the main 2 reasons were maintenance and noise reduction they were looking at them.

as someone who doesn't make money with them, these mowers can do what I want, but for the noise reduction and less maintenance i might be convinced for a 1-2K premium on that. I can't justify paying more than double of what I got my Ferris for just to avoid the fumes and noise.

But my saw, trimmer, edger etc were worth every penny to get rid of that part of lawn care for me.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

wiread said:


> But my saw, trimmer, edger etc were worth every penny to get rid of that part of lawn care for me.


I have several Ego hand held tools (chain saw, hedge trimmer, power head with pole hedge trimmer attachment) and I really like them a lot. There are times I still use a gas saw for any extended cutting, but becoming rare. I am skeptical of Ego mowers. After reading boards with Ego mower owners griping about frequency of repair and repair times, I don't think it's quite ready for prime time in my application. I often use a gas mower as a chipper of sorts to chop up and bag fallen branches or trimmings, that would kill an Ego. For somebody that has a pristine grass lawn with little debris, cuts frequently with a sharp blade - I think they are fine. Someday I'll get a battery mower, but not yet.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks @Ware and everyone else while I'm at it.

Maybe someone can help me figure out which way I should lean with my new mower purchase. Right now I'm looking at the 42" ego and the 52" ego Zero Turn that is supposed to be released in March. I'm not sure what would be better to get. I currently have a 10 yr old cub cadet 45" that puts along. I paid $500 for it 2 years ago when I moved and it came with the house. I don't have a bagging system for it either. My yard is just under 18k sqft and I usually mow about every 4-5 days. Wondering if anyone has any insight into the differences I might have with mowing. As well as any info on the difference in deck quality. The 42 inch has a cheaper deck that rattles a lot while the 52 I've read has a fabricated deck and just an overall more durable build.

Thanks for any help and insight!


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

The 52" is going to be a next level machine when compared to the 42". If you can swing the extra cost and you're looking to make the investment, I'd go with that one. The upgraded deck is a huge improvement and the new 12ah batteries effectively double your cutting time on a single charge plus they allow for more cutting power. It seems like they really looked at what they could have done better with the 42" and upgraded almost everything.

On the other hand, if you've got time for the other major players to catch up, I would imagine there will be some competitors in the coming year or two.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

How level is your yard and how low do you want to cut the grass? I narrower cut will generally result in less scalping.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks @atticus

@Automate - my lawn is a slight slope that isn't perfectly flat. I'd say there are only 3 area that I have to watch out with currently on my 45" cub cadet to not scalp that area. I also have a good hill that I mow as well on the tractor. Overall though mostly flattish areas.


----------

